# Anyone want to collaborate on Iowa 2018?



## Pabst33 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Pabst33 said:


> View attachment 310735


do you know if this is NR only? i can't seem to find anything in the table that indicates RES vs. NON RES but the numbers suggest to me it's NR only data.


----------



## Pabst33 (Apr 30, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> do you know if this is NR only? i can't seem to find anything in the table that indicates RES vs. NON RES but the numbers suggest to me it's NR only data.


NR. no quotas for the residents.$$$$$!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah yes. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

there are no "zones" for residents.


----------

